# Looking To Create A Halloween Compilation, Who's Interested ?



## Mystary (Jul 28, 2014)

Mystary Records Is Looking To Produce A Halloween Compilation With The Best Horror Musicians Around The Halloween Forum & World Which Will Be Released Under Mystary Records & Promoted To Thousands Of Creatures Out There If You Are Interested Please Email Us Your Music & Links At [email protected] 
Please Take Note That This Compilation Album Will Be Dedicated To Midnight Syndicate For 10+ Years Of Amazing Music As A Way To Say Thank You 

There Will Be A Bonus Compilation Of All The Music That Didn't Make The Cut That Will Be Available To Download For FREE.

Enjoy 
Www.mystary.bandcamp.com


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

I think this is a great idea, and I hope there are enough musicians around here to contribute.

That being said, I will never in my life understand people who capitalize every word in a long sentence.


----------

